# Vacuum Chuck - Your Opinion



## Mike Mills (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been considering a vacuum chuck and ran across this on another site.
http://www.frugalvacuumchuck.com/details.html

So those that have vacuum chucks, is this a decent price for the whole kit 'n kaboodle?
Can this be used for a stabilization setup also?


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 2, 2015)

I have the frugal vacuum chuck.It is a good setup.The pump can be used for stabilization.The pumps are out of oxygen machines that are designed to run non stop for 5 years.The diy hub that you make with the included parts is ok but you can buy a better hub from Rubber Chucky

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd say you can use the Best grade of pump he sells for vac stabilization but I did notice an improvement in stabilization quality once I went to a JB pump that would draw one full atmosphere. that last inch or two of mercury can make a difference when it comes to stabilization.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like a decent setup if go for "best" rebuild. You don't need IMHO more than 24-25 inHg for a vac chuck, but flow is important to account for leaks in the wood and fixturing. The stabilization is where you need 27 inHg or better, but flow is less important if your tank or chamber is tight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2015)

Seems like a reasonable price. I got the whole setup from JT Turnings... it was more expensive, but the spindle adaptor is top notch. I haven't done any stabilizing, so I can't comment about that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys,
I have been considering one for a couple of years but the friction chuck does work with very little hassle for cleaning up the base.
I should lose no more than 1 hg where I live.

I will have to see what I have in the shop to sell that I haven't used in a long time then decide whether to go vacuum or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 10, 2015)

Mike, whether you go with this system or not, I highly recommend getting a vacuum chuck (system). Granted, it won't work on everything (wood with voids, ambrosia maple...those pesky little bugs boring HOLES in our wood, and even some really open grain wood can drop the vacuum pressure). Also, you have to be careful with super thin turnings as the vacuum pump (if allowed to pull max pressure) can suck the bottom right out of your bowl.

That said, again, it is the best thing since sliced bread and worth every penny...no matter how much you spend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

